# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Вакансия: Программист-администратор 1С 8.2 (ЗУП)

## Ferraiya_HR

Международной компании (холдинг ALL.BIZ) требуется программист 1С (полная или неполная занятость).

Проект ALL.BIZ специализируется на предоставлении услуг в секторе b2b и представляет собой крупнейшую специализированную торгово-информационную Систему, направленную на продвижение товаров и услуг промышленного и потребительского назначения при помощи сети Интернет. Компания имеет офисы в 16 странах мира. 1С стоит в офисах Украины, России и Казахстана. Первоочередная задача - Украина.

*Требования:*

1. Опыт создания внешних отчетов, обработок, форм, механизмов экспорта-импорта данных;
2. Обслуживание типовых конфигураций 1С для Украины (*ЗУП - обязательно!*);
3.Работа с регистрами расчета и бизнес-процессами;
4. Понимание основ бухгалтерского и налогового учета;
5. Обязательность;
6. Сервис-ориентированность.

*Будет преимуществом:* 

Сертификат разработчика 1С 8.2 приветствуется

*Обязанности:*

1. Поддержка и обновление конфигураций для Украины и других стран;
2. Создание внешних отчетов, печатных форм, обработок, печатных форм;
3. Поддержка и развитие отдельной конфигурации управленческого учета и бюджетирования.

Условия работы:

+ высокая базовая ставка;
+ нормированный рабочий день, пятидневка;
+ отпуск и больничные в соответствии с КЗоТ;
+ постоянная возможность получения новых знаний и перспектива карьерного роста;
+ молодой профессиональный коллектив, высокотехнологичный уровень организации труда сотрудников;
+ удобная транспортная развязка месторасположения офиса.

Адрес офиса: Киев, ул Серпова, 11, строение А, 1 подъезд (10 минут пешком от ст.м. Житомирская).
Свои резюме высылайте на kmp sобака all tочка biz.

----------

